# RMC Christmas Leave



## VBanks (2 May 2010)

Hi everyone  

My family is trying to plan our Christmas vacation for next year, and we need to know when I'd be off for Christmas at RMC. Does anyone have any idea when RMC cadets get their leave for Christmas, and how long it is? Is it around the same time high school students get their Christmas break, or earlier or later?

Thanks


----------



## 40below (2 May 2010)

Well, I may not be a highly-educated future officer and perhaps even a future CDS, but even I can go to the RMC site and look at the academic calendar to get an idea of what the dates are. Perhaps you should too.

http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/ug-apc/index-eng.asp


----------



## George Wallace (2 May 2010)

:

How many times do we have to answer these types of questions.  The Academic year hasn't even started.  You should have received a Calendar if you have been accepted to RMC, and it should have dates in it.  Thankfully 40below has provided a link for any others who just have to know NOW when Christmas will be happening.







Officer Candidate?  Initiative?  LOCKED


----------

